# Cotton spider webs outside.



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, I'm pretty sure this has been addressed previously but I have been unable to find this topic anywhere so if someone could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. 

I'm wanting to put of the cotton spider webs outside my house because it makes a better atmosphere for the haunt I'm setting up but I'm having problems with wind blowing it all over the place. I'm wondering how I can get this stuff to stay in place on all kinds of surfaces like, brick, bushes, wood, etc...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you mean the cotton ones from Trenton Mills?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

or beef netting ones?? MOOOooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

IF you're talking about stretchy webbing like they sell everywhere this time of year (my wife has a phobia of cotton, so we all make sure to show her where the displays are so that she can avoid them), all you have to do is find a rough surface and rub a small section across it, and it will stick. Before I got married, I used to put that stuff up at the beginning of the month, and let it get ragged and filled with debris. THAT'S when it looks real!


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, I'm talking about the cotton ones you can get anywhere, not the beef netting. I've always been able to put it up before, but for some reason this year it isn't sticking to any of the brick at the house i'm at, and it's frustrating. I'll spend the time to put stuff up and then within a few hours it's all tangled and flapping in the wind (looks awful).


----------

